# Gary, our Operations Director, will be racing a Mk7 Volkswagen Golf GTI TCR in Germany this weekend!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We're very excited for our colleague Gary, who will be racing this weekend at Oschersleben in Germany! More info below, and Race 1 & 2 will be streaming live on the TCR Series International website: http://tcr-series.com/index.php/news/item/live-streaming-and-timing-from-oschersleben

*Live Stream & Timing Links (Sat + Sun)*










Gary Sheehan, 034Motorsport's Director of Operations, has joined Liqui Moly Team Engstler in a third Mk7 Volkswagen Golf GTI TCR for this weekend’s TCR International Series race at Oschersleben!

Gary's trip to Germany started as a test day award from the 2015 USTCC championship. This season's USTCC champion (Beau Borders) couldn't attend the test, so the award went to Gary, who earned 2nd place in the series.

Gary tested with JBR in their Seat Leon yesterday, and was scheduled for two 55 minute sessions back-to-back. After about 7 laps, the car developed a fuel pressure issue and the team was forced to return to the paddock.

By the time Seat engineers arrived to diagnose the issue and make necessary repairs, there were only 30 minutes left in the last last session. Gary managed to squeeze in another 8 laps, and was able to turn a couple of quick lap-times a that made an impression on the head of TCR, who worked with Engstler to secure a seat for the USTCC veteran in one of the three Liqui Moly Team Engstler Volkswagen GTI TCRs.

From Gary: "This is a dream coming true for me. I am super-excited to be debuting in the TCR International Series this weekend and I am thankful to TCR, USTCC, Liqui Moly Team Engstler and everybody who made this possible. I also thank JBR who gave me the possibility to test for a couple of laps yesterday with one of their SEAT cars. It will be a great opportunity to be at the wheel of a TCR car and I look forward to the fun and to seeing where I stand with respect to great drivers racing in the series."


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Wow Las, that is awesome for Gary.

Thanks for sharing! I'll be watching and rooting for him.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all of the support and interest! Gary had a great time with TCR, but had a difficult time finding confidence in the new car. The #47 car he was in finished 11th in both Race 1 & Race 2. 

I'm not sure how many of you watched the live stream, but I thought the streaming/timing interfaces were very good!


----------



## DanielSL (Feb 9, 2016)

Congratulations to Gary. Definitely a dream come true for a driver. Now let's get 034 to make a TCR bodykit for our Mk. 7's.


----------

